# digues-me / digue'm



## mateo19

Hola, amigos!

Acabo de buscar este tema en el foro y no lo encontré, sólo encontré 'dime = digues-me' así que yo quisiera profunidzarlo abriendo este hilo.

Así entiendo la cosa:
dime (decime, 'voseo')- digues-me
decidme - digeu-me
dígame - digui'm
díganme - diguin-me

Creo que esto está correcto.  PERO, y aquí viene mi pregunta, yo nunca he visto 'digues-me' en la letra de una canción.  Quisiera saber si 'digues-me' se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano...  o si está cayendo en desuso.  *Parece* (basado en mis observaciones personales, que pueden ser limitadas) que la mayoría de los cantantes en catalán optan por la forma "digue'm".  ¿Cómo se puede entonces decir, "dime"?  MUCHAS GRACIAS por acalarme esta duda.  ¡Les deseo un excelente día!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Mateo,

He encontrado este hilo en el que se habló un poco del tema. Tienes razón que la forma correcta, "formal", digamos, es "digues-me", pero en la forma oral se dan variantes alomórficas que, en el caso del catalán que tú debes escuchar, se reducen a "digue'm". No es que "digues-me" esté en desuso, sino que no es una forma oral.

Espero que entre esto y el hilo anterior te aclaramos el tema! Pero a ver qué dicen los demás.

Salut! 




mateo19 said:


> Así entiendo la cosa:
> dime (decime, 'voseo')- digues-me
> decidme - digueu-me
> dígame - digui'm
> díganme - diguin-me


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo estic totalment d'acord amb la Betulina (com gairebé sempre!), tot i que he de dir que jo sempre faig servir "digues-me" (A) quan algú es dirigeix a mi perquè em vol fer una pregunta. En aquests casos mai no dic "digue'm" (B).

És a dir:

(A)

_(Ma mare/Un amic...)_* - Escolta, et volia comentar una cosa...*
_(Jo)_* - Digues-me...*

(B)

*Digue'm com és que no em vas trucar.*

Algú més s'expressa així o és una meva particularitat??? 

Au, petons!


----------



## ernest_

mateo19 said:


> Creo que esto está correcto.  PERO, y aquí viene mi pregunta, yo nunca he visto 'digues-me' en la letra de una canción.  Quisiera saber si 'digues-me' se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano...  o si está cayendo en desuso.  *Parece* (basado en mis observaciones personales, que pueden ser limitadas) que la mayoría de los cantantes en catalán optan por la forma "digue'm".  ¿Cómo se puede entonces decir, "dime"?  MUCHAS GRACIAS por acalarme esta duda.  ¡Les deseo un excelente día!



Se escribe "digues-me", pero se dice "digue'm".
Tambien sucede con otros verbos, como por ejemplo "conèixer". En realidad la forma correcta es "coneixer-te" o "coneixer-lo" pero prácticamente todo el mundo dice "conèixe't" y "conèixe'l".

El problema es que ortográficamente "digue'm" es incorrecto, porque el verbo (en este caso, "digues") nunca se puede abreviar.

Un saludo.


----------



## betulina

> jo sempre faig servir "digues-me" (A) quan algú es dirigeix a mi perquè em vol fer una pregunta. En aquests casos mai no dic "digue'm" (B).


Oh, que curiós, noia! Jo no ho dic mai "digues-me" i tampoc no sento mai ningú que ho digui. Només tenia un professor a la universitat que sí que ho deia, però em pensava que era per una mena de "sobrecorrecció", ja m'entens, per voler dir-ho "bé".

Al teu entorn també ho diuen?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Al teu entorn també ho diuen?


 
Diria que no... Són coses meves... És que sóc una mica peculiar, he he


----------



## Keiria

Hola!
   jo també creia que "coneixe't" era una forma oral, com "digue'm" però fa poc ho vaig veure escrit en un llibre (en el que no hi vaig trobar cap falta excepte aquesta particuliaritat). Algú sap si ha estat acceptat ortogràficament?
   Gràcies!


----------



## Beansof57

Des de fa alguns mesos treballo a Banyoles i sento "digues-me" amb certa freqüencia, sobre tot als "més vells" del poble, però a mi no em surt de forma natural. Ja m'agradaria, ja!


----------



## chics

Hola . 

Jo ho tenia com diu l'Ernest, escrit *digues-me* i oral *diga'm*... de fet em sembla que m'havien corregit alguna vegada el _digues-me_ (oral) a l'escola! Jo pensava que no era correcte, però de vegades ho faig servir en el cas A -no el B- de la TPS, en to una mica humorístic.

No sé que diuen a altres llocs, potser és una cosa barcelonina, això. Per exemple a Mallorca dieu _conéixer-lo_, oi?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Per exemple a Mallorca dieu _conéixer-lo_, oi?


 
De fet, Chics, diuen *coneixer-ló. *


----------



## chics

Merci per confirmar. Per cert, s'escriu així, amb accent al *lo*?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Merci per confirmar. Per cert, s'escriu així, amb accent al *lo*?


 
No pas: et reproduia com ho diuen!

Besades


----------



## betulina

Keiria said:


> Hola!
> jo també creia que "coneixe't" era una forma oral, com "digue'm" però fa poc ho vaig veure escrit en un llibre (en el que no hi vaig trobar cap falta excepte aquesta particuliaritat). Algú sap si ha estat acceptat ortogràficament?
> Gràcies!



Hola, Keiria, i benvingut/uda al fòrum 

Aquest és un tema una mica relliscós i amb opinions de tot tipus i diverses solucions. Si per "acceptat ortogràficament" vols dir si ho admet la normativa... la normativa vigent diria que no (que algú em corregeixi si m'equivoco), però a la gramàtica del 1956 Fabra admetia aquesta forma secundària. En el cas de les novel·les, però, sovint se segueix la línia de l'editorial, que pot apostar per utilitzar un llenguatge més oral, o directament del corrector, que es pot "emparar" en Fabra.

No sé si et responc el que vols; espero que et serveixi.


----------



## Keiria

betulina said:


> Hola, Keiria, i benvingut/uda al fòrum
> 
> Aquest és un tema una mica relliscós i amb opinions de tot tipus i diverses solucions. Si per "acceptat ortogràficament" vols dir si ho admet la normativa... la normativa vigent diria que no (que algú em corregeixi si m'equivoco), però a la gramàtica del 1956 Fabra admetia aquesta forma secundària. En el cas de les novel·les, però, sovint se segueix la línia de l'editorial, que pot apostar per utilitzar un llenguatge més oral, o directament del corrector, que es pot "emparar" en Fabra.
> 
> No sé si et responc el que vols; espero que et serveixi.


 
Sí que em referia a això (si la normativa vigent ho accepta). Gràcies!


----------



## Martona80

En textos que volen *reproduir la llengua oral* s'admeten formes com ara convence'l (per convèncer-lo), coneixe'ns (per conèixer-nos)…, és a dir, es poden reduir el verb i el pronom quan es tracta d'un infinitiu pla acabat en _-r_ i un pronom feble. Passa el mateix amb la segona persona de l'imperatiu de verbs com _dir_: podem escriure digue'm (per digues-me), digue'ns (per digues-nos).
Cada vegada és més usual la forma reduïda.
Salut!


----------



## translator.cat

Hola.

Sí, la Betulina té raó. Fabra admet com a secundàries formes contretes com _digue'm_, _convence'l_ (i altres de semblants, escrites sense accent com ja posa aquí sobre la Martona80), i també formes imperatives transformades com _more't_, etc. Es tracta de particularitats internes del català, i com a tals s'han de respectar (sempre dintre el seu registre, que és l'oral o l'escrit col·loquial).

Salut!


----------



## OXA

Moltes gràcies! Aquesta conversa m'és molt útil. 'Digues-me', escrit, 'digue'm', oral. Però i 'diga'm'? És 'diga'm' a 'Diga'm agosarat', per exemple, sinònim a 'anomena'm'?


----------



## betulina

Hola, OXA, i benvingut/da 

No, jo diria que no, "diga'm" crec que no s'accepta en cap cas, ha de ser "digue'm", si més no en el català central. Encara que tingui un significat lleugerament diferent en el cas que dius, el verb és el mateix i es conjuga igual.


----------



## OXA

Moltes gràcies, de nou! 'Diga'm agosarat' és el títol d'un llibre de l'Andreu Buenafuente i quan va sortir en una diada de Sant Jordi fa una anys, em va confondre, i ara al veure aquest fòrum he aprofitat per resoldre el meu dubte...


----------



## translator.cat

Ep! El títol del llibre d'en Buenafuente és _Digue'm agosarat_, i per tant és col·loquialment correcte. Si en alguna banda el trobeu escrit diferent, és un lapsus. Salut!


----------



## OXA

Ostres, jo sí he vist el títol escrit amb 'diga'm' en algun lloc... és per això que ho demanava. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Elessar

Et comente les peculiaritats de l'*estàndard valencià*, per si et resulta interessant i vols tindre una informació extra. L'imperatiu _digues _adopta una forma reduïda en contextos pronominals (*dis-me*). Així, segons la Guia d'usos lingüístics de l'IIFV, tant
*
Digues-me*

com 

*Dis-me*

... són correctes. És la segona l'habitual en la parla viva. Els ensenyants solen prescriure la primera, però no prohibeixen pas la segona, que és també usual als escrits. Respecte de "*digue'm*", des del PV es percep com una forma col·loquial pròpia de Catalunya. Jo l'he llegida comptades vegades.
*
Diga'm* és un cas diferent. Si diem _diga'm_ ens estem adreçant a algú de vosté (=digui'm)

D'altra banda, l'imperatiu del verb 'tenir', és *tin*.

Salut!


----------



## mateo19

Bon dia, Elessar:

Moltes gràcies per l'informació que va compartir amb nosaltres.  No sabia que es deia "dis-me" a la Comunitat Valenciana.  Aquesta forma es pareix molt a la forma francesa, "dis-moi" (però és clar, no es pronuncia igual).  Espero de veritat poder algun dia viatjar a Catalunya i a la Comunitat Valenciana!  El català em fascina i m'encantaria estudiar-lo de prop fent investigacions en persona. 

Bon dia a tot hom!


----------



## OXA

Moltíssimes gràcies, Elessar. Molt interessant!


----------



## Jkrtes

Hola, voldría platejar la meua pregunta, encara que no sé si resultarà d'importàcia o si es una forma massa coloquial.
El cas és que jo sempre he traduït en valencià "dime" com "dis-me". (i aixi: digues, diga, diguem o digam, digueu o digau, diguen)
És correcte o pertany sols al meu àmbit dialectal? 
Gràcies


----------



## Elessar

Jkrtes said:


> Hola, voldr*i*a pla*n*tejar la meua pregunta, encara que no sé si resultarà d'importà*n*cia o si *é*s una forma massa co*l·l*oquial.
> El cas és que jo sempre he traduït en valencià "dime" com "dis-me". (i aix*í*: digues, diga, diguem o digam, digueu o digau, diguen)
> És correcte o pertany sols al meu àmbit dialectal?
> Gràcies



Llig 4 posts més amunt. N'hem parlat
Salut

PS: Digam o digau són formés dialectals no normatives


----------



## Arrovellat

Em sembla haver llegit en algún lloc que això del _DIS-ME_ que emprem a certes parts del País Valencià és un arcaisme com el dir _ACÍ_ en lloc d'_AQUI_. Molta gent diu que el català occidental està ple d'arcaismes, tant en la gramàtica com en la pronunciació. Per exemple, OBRIR ho pronunciem AUBRIR, OLOR com AULOR.


----------

